# Garage Sales



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I I admit I loved going to car boot sales back home but it looks like here it is garage sales. What is the etiquette on this as you are going to someone's home. Can you barter on price what should I expect.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

walshdon said:


> I I admit I loved going to car boot sales back home but it looks like here it is garage sales. What is the etiquette on this as you are going to someone's home. Can you barter on price what should I expect.


Etiquette no 1 is if it says it starts at 8 am, turn up at 7 am. 

And see if you can get hold of an NZ film called 'Second Hand Wedding'. Very funny, and will tell you all you want to know about Garage Sale etiquette!

http://www.flicks.co.nz/movie/second-hand-wedding/


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

We went to one about two weeks ago, bartering is expected, so very much like
a Car Boot Sale but at the home of the Seller.

Offer a reasonable price and it will probable be accepted.

Good luck with the search for treasure or tat. lol


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

That is pretty cool! so are these pretty regular or are they few and far between? so that everyone shows up early to grab the deals?

(I think I can guess the answer from TopCats statement but I like to double check!)

and Higgy, one mans treasure is another mans tat... the BBC's programming relies on this fact!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Garage sales are pretty common. You'll find them advertised in the newspapers and in trade and exchange magazines.
Topcat makes a good point. If you turn up at the advertised time, you'll probably find most of the good stuff has already gone.


----------

